# So since rental cars have gone Balistic what is everyone doing on Kona?



## aliikai2 (Mar 11, 2018)

Looking for a car for October and everything I see is in the $1000 range. I know everything has gone up, but for a few days use is it worth it anymore to rent for the entire trip?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 11, 2018)

I have no comment about the cars, but I just wanted to say, you've been missed. *Welcome Back!* Don't be a stranger!

Jim


----------



## Mosescan (Mar 11, 2018)

aliikai2 said:


> Looking for a car for October and everything I see is in the $1000 range. I know everything has gone up, but for a few days use is it worth it anymore to rent for the entire trip?


For that price it better come with a chauffeur! I have an SUV on the big island for a week in April for around $400 iirc.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 11, 2018)

Uber or Lift?


----------



## mauitraveler (Mar 11, 2018)

aliikai2 said:


> Looking for a car for October and everything I see is in the $1000 range. I know everything has gone up, but for a few days use is it worth it anymore to rent for the entire trip?


Do you have a Costco membership?  Even discounthawaiicarrental.com has rates under $500, and if for only a few days, the rates are closer to less than $250 for three days, depending on what type of car you're looking to rent.  Depending on the number of folks in your party, Uber or Lyft are good alternatives.


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2018)

Yes, good to hear from you again. I’ve noticed the same on Kauai even with Costco. I have an intermediate in May for two weeks for $622. I’m usually under or around $400.

If your in Kona you could probably get away with a rental for a few days.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 11, 2018)

I booked through Costco, have an intermediate SUV from Kona Budget for 14 days, $737.  This is for end of April, keep searching...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 11, 2018)

Hawaii car rentals are through the roof!  Nine months ago I grabbed a standard SUV for my trip to KOA next week at under $200 per week. The prices doubled shortly thereafter and have stayed there ever since...


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2018)

Chrispee said:


> Hawaii car rentals are through the roof!  Nine months ago I grabbed a standard SUV for my trip to KOA next week at under $200 per week. The prices doubled shortly thereafter and have stayed there ever since...



This is what I noticed too.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 11, 2018)

Wr are on Maui right now with a mid size SUV for 15 days  $540 all in.  It is with Hertz, made with AutoSlash using Priceline.  This reservation was made in June, 2017.


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2018)

I’ve had mine for about 8 months and have had it in AutoSlash but no luck yet.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 11, 2018)

I’ve been renting cars for several years. Over that time I’ve noted how rental agencies change tactics attempting to get the largest fee for their vehicles. This past year or two it’s been start out high, maybe go even higher, then at the last minute drop the prices.

We just completed a rental in Orange County CA. I started with a convertible for $180. Prices went up......and up......and up some more. Then a week before our arrival they fell......and fell.....and fell some more. I received our best price 48 hours prior to arrival. We ended up in a full size car for $133.

As little as 5 years ago I was getting my best price reserving 6 to 9 months in advance. Before that I was getting my best prices thru Hotwire or Priceline.

I think what they’re trying to do is see if they can catch enough of the market at a higher price that they don’t have to lower prices, but if they have a bunch of cars remaining, drop the price last minute and hope most renters hold onto those higher rates. The key is do not panic. Watch for a good price or even reserve at the higher price, then monitor rates and change your reservation when the price takes the plunge.


----------



## canesfan (Mar 11, 2018)

I’m looking for July and wanted a 4wd. It was way too expensive for our whole trip. I reserved a standard SUV which was reasonable and we’ll just rent the 4WD for the day or 2 we need it. A hassle to switch but it was so expensive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Mar 12, 2018)

We've been following prices on Costco for Maui, Oahu and Kauai for a week each for this summer since about last May.  Prices went up when the airlines hit the 330 day mark and while they are up and down somewhat, they haven't come back to the prices from before 330 days out and a couple of vehicle types haven't been available for some time.


----------



## canesfan (Mar 12, 2018)

I was surprised that for my March Maui trip Costco wasn’t the cheapest. Usually they are one of the lowest but I found the best price going directly with the rental company. I was shocked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oj777 (Mar 12, 2018)

Booked a mid size car rental through Priceline Express deals on February 19 for 8 days in April, picking up at Maui airport (OGG). Saved at least 50% by going through Priceline versus Costco, Autoslash or anybody else.  Paid $192 CDN (roughly $150 USD) taxes, airport fees included (ended up being $10CDN/day +taxes and fees).

Usually I don't like going through Priceline Express deals or Priceline Bidding, but in this case, the savings was too great. After booking, I found out the rental is through Hertz at OGG airport, so I'm a bit relieved.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 12, 2018)

I have never tried Priceline Express Deals (but will try it).  Based on this thread, I just tried discounthawaiicarrental.com for Oahu this summer (PU Waikiki drop off HNL) and it was about $389 for 3 nights (ridiculous!)  I booked it and then tracked on AutoSlash. Within 1 hour Autoslash came back with a fully cancellable car in the $100 range (a $200 savings).

Autoslash now relies on Priceline. I wonder if they have a relationship through the Express deals engine because they always seem to get better pricing over time.  Perhaps Autoslash works with Priceline engine to say to the rental companys, _"We have a car rental customer who is paying x price. Can you beat this to earn this customer's business?"_

I believe that Autoslash works harder/best when you make your first reservation elsewhere and then track it instead of booking first through them.  We book about 15 car rentals a year and Autoslash has always beaten the prices we found elsewhere, even on Costco and with Alamo Insiders $50 award coupons applied. It could be Priceline's engine that is making the difference.  The good news about Autoslash is that you don't have to play roulette with the rental brand because you are allowed to decide on the brand or car category.  They simply bring the offers to you.

I also have noticed that price drops occur very close to the reservation. We had notifications from Autoslash for a trip 2 weeks ago that dropped our price to LA for $29 all in for an entire weekend.  You can't even Uber for that.


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2018)

I have still not had any luck with AutoSlash and enter my rentals in with each trip. I have been doing it for a couple years now and nothing. I’m about ready to quit wasting my time entering my rentals in with them.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 13, 2018)

oj777 said:


> Booked a mid size car rental through Priceline Express deals on February 19 for 8 days in April, picking up at Maui airport (OGG). Saved at least 50% by going through Priceline versus Costco, Autoslash or anybody else.  Paid $192 CDN (roughly $150 USD) taxes, airport fees included (ended up being $10CDN/day +taxes and fees).
> 
> Usually I don't like going through Priceline Express deals or Priceline Bidding, but in this case, the savings was too great. After booking, I found out the rental is through Hertz at OGG airport, so I'm a bit relieved.


Our current rental was made with AutoSlash using Priceline.  It's with Hertz, at OGG.  We are Hertz members, got an email when we landed giving us the type of car and space number so we could just pick it up.  Very smooth.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 13, 2018)

aliikai2 said:


> Looking for a car for October and everything I see is in the $1000 range. I know everything has gone up, but for a few days use is it worth it anymore to rent for the entire trip?



For two weeks in a compact for Maui it looked like just under $300 a week or $600. You must be renting a van ?

Bill


----------



## canesfan (Mar 13, 2018)

I was trying to rent a Jeep for 5 days at Kona in July it was $900. I think that’s insane! 

And my Maui intermediate car next week is $450 for 10 days. That’s after reducing it by $150! There has definitely been an increase in car rentals prices for prime travel times.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 14, 2018)

I couldn’t find a better deal than ~$600 all in for a mid size on Maui for 13 days for this month. Priceline didn’t offer any name your own price for my dates, first time I’ve seen that. Reserved via Costco.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2018)

I have still been looking all over for car rentals for my two weeks in May for Kauai. I remembered that RickandCindy23 once mentioned RCI car rentals. I checked yesterday and they were $100 cheaper at $525 all in for an intermediate. I just checked now  and it’s at $505 all in for the intermediate. So that’s a $120 less than what I have now but with RCI you have to pay it now.

I can’t decide if I should just grab this or wait a little bit. It’s $100 more than what I have been averaging for my rentals over the years. I may wait until next week, Monday or Tuesday and if it’s the same I’ll grab it.


----------



## PamMo (Mar 16, 2018)

I searched for months for the cheapest car, any size, in Kauai for last month, and ended up paying just over $700 for 13 days. I kept rebooking (on Costco Travel) as prices went down, and the cheapest car ended up being a full-size SUV about a week out (I can't believe a Hyundai Santa Fe is considered a full-size SUV?).

I must be getting old. Rental car prices seem crazy high to me these days - often due to special taxes on visitors.


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2018)

Yeah, that's pretty high. It's kind if strange that the car prices are going up when the flight prices are coming down a bit.


----------



## triangulum33 (Mar 18, 2018)

We have a small SUV booked through Costco for the last week of March in Kona.  
$400/7days.


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 18, 2018)

I believe the Hyundai Santa Fe falls into the standard SUV class. If I rented a full size SUV I’d be expecting a Tahoe/Navigator...


----------



## Dean (Mar 18, 2018)

PamMo said:


> I searched for months for the cheapest car, any size, in Kauai for last month, and ended up paying just over $700 for 13 days. I kept rebooking (on Costco Travel) as prices went down, and the cheapest car ended up being a full-size SUV about a week out (I can't believe a Hyundai Santa Fe is considered a full-size SUV?).
> 
> I must be getting old. Rental car prices seem crazy high to me these days - often due to special taxes on visitors.


It isn't, a full sized is a Tahoe or similar.  Sometimes you can get an explorer as the standard sized which seats 7.


----------



## PamMo (Mar 18, 2018)

Chrispee said:


> I believe the Hyundai Santa Fe falls into the standard SUV class. If I rented a full size SUV I’d be expecting a Tahoe/Navigator...



Of course, you and Dean are right.  I was thinking standard was full size, and that Santa Fe was small compared to my "standard"  old Suburban workhorse on the farm!


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm glad that this thread came up today.

I just booked and a 17 day car rental that we have in Vegas with Dollar for April 3 and now pay $512 vs $542 on reservation made in Sept.


----------



## JulieAB (Mar 21, 2018)

slip said:


> I have still been looking all over for car rentals for my two weeks in May for Kauai. I remembered that RickandCindy23 once mentioned RCI car rentals. I checked yesterday and they were $100 cheaper at $525 all in for an intermediate. I just checked now  and it’s at $505 all in for the intermediate. So that’s a $120 less than what I have now but with RCI you have to pay it now.
> 
> I can’t decide if I should just grab this or wait a little bit. It’s $100 more than what I have been averaging for my rentals over the years. I may wait until next week, Monday or Tuesday and if it’s the same I’ll grab it.



Checked out RCI and they were 200-300 cheaper for each of my 2 week minivan rentals this summer on Oahu and Maui!  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 21, 2018)

I just checked online for the three week Hawaii trip we will be making next Feb/Mar 2019, and was reasonably pleased to see we can book a convertible on Kauai, Maui, and Kona for a little over $500 per week on all three islands with Budget or National. That was on their own web sites. Given past rates for convertibles, that seems very attractive. Probably going to go ahead and book the cars even before we can book the flights, and then keep checking to see if there are any further price drops.


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2018)

JulieAB said:


> Checked out RCI and they were 200-300 cheaper for each of my 2 week minivan rentals this summer on Oahu and Maui!  Thanks for the suggestion!



I’ve kept checking but they others have just gone up and the RCI rate has stayed the same. It’s been so long since I booked the reservation with Costco, I forgot my rate there and it was even higher than I remembered. It’s $665 so I’ll save over $150. I’m going to cancel and book through RCI today.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome back, Greg!  How are you doing?  

I check Kayak, RCI, SFX, Costco Travel, Discount Hawaii, Chase through the Ultimate Rewards Portal, and even AAA. I sometimes feel pretty overwhelmed with the prices on Maui.  Our trip for late August-early September, usually a slow time for Maui, the car rental is coming in at $50 per day.  I am not inclined to book anything now that must be prepaid and is non-refundable.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 21, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Welcome back, Greg!  How are you doing?
> 
> I check Kayak, RCI, SFX, Costco Travel, Discount Hawaii, Chase through the Ultimate Rewards Portal, and even AAA. I sometimes feel pretty overwhelmed with the prices on Maui.  Our trip for late August-early September, usually a slow time for Maui, the car rental is coming in at $50 per day.  I am not inclined to book anything now that must be prepaid and is non-refundable.



$50/day seems like an excellent price for Maui. We’re paying more than that for a midsize for 10 days in Phoenix this upcoming May.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2018)

JIMinNC said:


> $50/day seems like an excellent price for Maui. We’re paying more than that for a midsize for 10 days in Phoenix this upcoming May.


I was able to get $359 total with taxes and fees for two weeks for October last year.  So $50 per day in comparison seems excessive to me, but maybe this is the new normal for Hawaii car rentals, adding to our already expensive Maui trips.  

Fortunately, I was able to get cheap exchanges for this next trip, so it's not as expensive as booking our home resort, and we get oceanfront, too, guaranteed with the unit type we booked through exchange, so that is a great benefit.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 21, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I was able to get $359 total with taxes and fees for two weeks for October last year.  So $50 per day in comparison seems excessive to me, but maybe this is the new normal for Hawaii car rentals, adding to our already expensive Maui trips.
> 
> Fortunately, I was able to get cheap exchanges for this next trip, so it's not as expensive as booking our home resort, and we get oceanfront, too, guaranteed with the unit type we booked through exchange, so that is a great benefit.



Car rentals everywhere seem to have become more expensive in the last couple of years. I've never been a big fan of the pre-paid rates, so usually just book the best flexible rate we can find. That way, if something comes up cheaper, I can cancel and re-book. That doesn't happen often, but I still prefer the flexibility of paying at the time of rental. In Hawaii we also prefer convertibles, so that makes it even tougher to find cheap.


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I was able to get $359 total with taxes and fees for two weeks for October last year.  So $50 per day in comparison seems excessive to me, but maybe this is the new normal for Hawaii car rentals, adding to our already expensive Maui trips.
> 
> Fortunately, I was able to get cheap exchanges for this next trip, so it's not as expensive as booking our home resort, and we get oceanfront, too, guaranteed with the unit type we booked through exchange, so that is a great benefit.



You are used to getting the same prices as I have in the past so it seems like they have gone up. I did book with RCI for Kauai, $505 for two weeks. I’m alright with it. At least flights have been cheaper too but this is a free mileage flight so I can’t complain too much.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 21, 2018)

I have been watching prices (Costco Travel) for our two HI trips this year (LIH and OGG) and they are really high - some absurdly so.

Luckily I reserved a while ago at lower prices, but these prices are still much higher than in years past.

I wonder what is going on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> I have been watching prices (Costco Travel) for our two HI trips this year (LIH and OGG) and they are really high - some absurdly so.
> 
> Luckily I reserved a while ago at lower prices, but these prices are still much higher than in years past.
> 
> ...



Yeo, luckily I reserved early also and kept checkin but they kept rising. I ended out saving another $150 booking through RCI today. Higher than usual but not terribly bad. But we have been noticing the same as you.


----------



## brianfox (Mar 21, 2018)

Back in Oct 2017, I reserved 3 Wks Kauai for this July thru Costco for $1150 for a full size.  I also have a standard SUV reserved for $1225.  Today thru Costco the price is $1900 and $2000, respectively


----------



## Mosescan (Mar 22, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> I have been watching prices (Costco Travel) for our two HI trips this year (LIH and OGG) and they are really high - some absurdly so.
> 
> Luckily I reserved a while ago at lower prices, but these prices are still much higher than in years past.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing it's supply and demand. Demand is rising and supply is not, just prices!


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 22, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> I'm guessing it's supply and demand. Demand is rising and supply is not, just prices!



Did the airlines suddenly add lots of additional flights to increase tourist demand? Somehow I don’t think so...so where is this increased demand originating from?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mosescan (Mar 22, 2018)

More resorts mean more people. Maybe not more flights, just fuller flights. But I know the Canadian airlines have increased flights to the islands this year.


----------



## JulieAB (Mar 22, 2018)

The economy is booming and people are spending and going on vacation again.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 22, 2018)

JulieAB said:


> The economy is booming and people are spending and going on vacation again.



Yes, and that is a good point to remember when thinking about paying in full well in advance to save a few bucks on a car rental vs. reserving a more expensive reservation that can be cancelled later if prices drop. We appear to be very near the apex of the economic cycle. With interest rates on the rise, the sudden return of volatility in the stock market, and the increasing likelihood of some sort of an international trade war, my feeling is the economy may look very different 10-12 months from now than it does today. Maybe not a full-blown recession quite yet, but I do think the downside risks for the next year far outweigh the remaining upside opportunities. If things do start to slow down later this year as I expect, those high rental car rates may get a bit cheaper as we get closer to 2019.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 22, 2018)

+1 I agree about the economy. Still have always been ahead with Autoslash/priceline - never had good luck with Costco.  We have a rental for an upcoming weekend (Friday eve. to Sunday) in San Diego for $19 all in with Alamo.

Also as prices rise, it might be more economical to Uber or Limo to/from the airport and only rent for the day you really need the car.  We do this frequently on Oahu because parking at HHV is more expensive than the car.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Mar 22, 2018)

Quite glad I reserved cars for Oahu and Maui last October.  My 9 day Maui minivan rental (5 people + luggage) has gone from $520 to almost $1400.  Three day Oahu rental has gone up too, but not that drastic.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 22, 2018)

Here is a amazing difference in price.
I have 2 cars reserved for 17 days in Kauai in June

Price for a convertible from a reservation made a couple of months ago = $941
Current price for convertible = $2649 (not a typo!!!)

Current for Intermediate SUV = $1279
My price = $919

For 2 weeks in Maui in Sept.
Current for convertible = $759.  My price = $573
Current for Int SUV = $731.  My price = $523

Must be quite a jump in supply/demand in just a couple of months...


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 22, 2018)

I just saw Alaska fares for $99 each way to HI. Perhaps these fares are bringing more people to the islands,  but the number of cars have remained steady thus increasing demand and prices.


----------



## jpc763 (Mar 22, 2018)

Anyone tried the car share programs like Turo?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 22, 2018)

Check RCI and SFX for car rentals.  They are really so much better for some Hawaii weeks I have needed a car.


----------



## slip (Mar 22, 2018)

jpc763 said:


> Anyone tried the car share programs like Turo?



I looked at this for my May Kauai trip. Price was about $25 cheaper than what I ended it with so it was about $480 for a 2008 Nissan Altima. Sounds like they would meet me at the airport and I would have to give them a ride back home. I kept the app but I don’t think i’ll Be using it.


----------



## Mosescan (Mar 25, 2018)

Just got a minivan in Honolulu for $379 for the week. Was going to rent by the day from HHV but was $149 plus tax per day. As we need 3 or 4 days I just rented for the week. Now let’s hope I can find parking at the marina.


----------



## daventrina (Apr 1, 2018)

About double what we paid last yer. We have a JEEP Wrangler and it's $1350 for 3 weeks . (last year it was $520 for two weeks) Did find a Mid-size SUV for a little under $1000, but decided on the BI, it's worth the extra $$$ to have the Wrangler. Seems that they think that Ironman week is the entire year 
A little more expensive or we stay much longer and we'll be able to ship our JEEP for the same price or less


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 2, 2018)

I was on the Big Island last week,  arrived just prior to the Iron Man.  I had booked a full size with Hertz and was originally quoted $450 for the week.  I noticed United change our flight times slightly.  The day prior to arrival I went back online to adjust the pick-up time slightly and got a rate of $295 for the week.  Glad i checked that.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 2, 2018)

I have to ask - what do you mean by "on Kona"?  Kona is one city on the Big Island of Hawaii.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Apr 4, 2018)

jpc763 said:


> Anyone tried the car share programs like Turo?


I don’t think I’d take a chance on Turo.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Apr 4, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I was on the Big Island last week,  arrived just prior to the Iron Man.  I had booked a full size with Hertz and was originally quoted $450 for the week.  I noticed United change our flight times slightly.  The day prior to arrival I went back online to adjust the pick-up time slightly and got a rate of $295 for the week.  Glad i checked that.


Ironman is in October, not March.

Your trip could be during Ironman and that sucks up a lot of cars.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Apr 4, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> I have to ask - what do you mean by "on Kona"?  Kona is one city on the Big Island of Hawaii.


Actually there is no Kona, the are the districts of South Kona and North Kona and the town of Kailua-Kona.
Since Kailua is on Oahu, the Kailua on Island of Hawaii had to be Kailua-Kona.  As I understand it when KOA was designated the airport was named Kona, hence people using the name Kona for the town and over time many people began referring to the whole island as Kona.
There are many examples of the same Hawaiian name on all the islands.
Since Waimea is on Oahu as well as Big Island the Post Office renamed Waimea on BI to Kamuela.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 5, 2018)

rjbeach said:


> Ironman is in October, not March.
> 
> Your trip could be during Ironman and that sucks up a lot of cars.



Your right, it was Lavaman last week, not The Ironman.  Still lots of people in race jerseys around the resorts, airport and car rental lots.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Apr 6, 2018)

Just received a notification from Auto slash that rental rates had dropped.  Saved $80, dropped from $520 to $440 for a 9 day minivan rental.  (Trip is in 2 weeks.)


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 7, 2018)

Me too, knocked $100 off a two week Costco reservation, using Priceline now with Hertz.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

